
'Neopets': Inside Look at Early 2000s Internet Girl Culture - fishcolorbrick
http://www.rollingstone.com/glixel/features/neopets-a-look-into-early-2000s-girl-culture-w509885
======
brotherjerky
Was this really just girls? I knew plenty of guys who played as well.

~~~
fishcolorbrick
No, but they talk about that in the article:

"According to Sharon Lamb and Lyn Mikel Brown in their 2006 book Packaging
Girlhood, nearly 60 percent of Neopets' visitors were girls, which is high for
a computer game in the early 2000s. Glixel reached out to Neopets' original
creators for more detailed data, but did not receive a response."

